# May 2022 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Jun 9, 2022)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.


 1. "Sunset," from the Film Test Roll Portra 400 series by @enezdez






 2. "Faerie Bath" by @Dean_Gretsch





 3. "March Hare" by @John 2





 4. #2 in Scotty's Cars Pics (May 17, 2022 post) by @webstang64





 5. "Stormy morning at the lake" by @stapo49





 6. "Jessika Andrea" by @Donde


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 9, 2022)

Difficult choice.....


----------



## Robshoots (Jun 12, 2022)

Voted.  Good luck to all.


----------

